# 1994 Boston Whaler 22 Guardian



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

1994 Boston Whaler 22 Guardian being pushed by a 2011 Yamaha 300hp 4stroke (746 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a 2005 Instigator tandem axle aluminum trailer. Beautifully re-done Guardian 22 modernized with the following options and accessories. Simrad GO12 w/3in1 transducer, Motor Guide 36v trolling motor on a removable stern mounting bracket w/batteries & on-board battery charger, Fusion 755 stereo w/Bluetooth, (1) Wetsounds 10” subwoofer, (4) Wetsounds 8” speakers, (2) Wet Sounds 6.5” speakers, amplifier, Icom VHF Radio w/antenna, Yamaha all in one digital gauge, Yamaha fly by wire controls, Lenco Trim Tabs, labeled switch panel, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Shadow Castor color change under water LED’s, transom boarding ladder, gunnel rod storage, lean post w/fixed backrest – rod holders – welded on arm rests – (2) cup holders – storage trey – footrest, YETI 75qt cooler, center console w/easy access to batteries & battery chargers, custom fabricated 5x7 T-Top w/electronics box, mid-ship 75qt YETI w/cushion, bow storage, navigation lights and custom removable eising glass windshield.

True classic that’s been cared for a meticulously modernized the right way. 100% water ready!! Priced at $54,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.castlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

